# Wyndham La Belle Maison New Orleans anyone been?



## jules54 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wondering about the size of room and floor plans for studios and one-bedroom units. Planning a trip in spring and want all the beds per room I can get.
TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 24, 2009)

Did you look at the TUG Reviews for this property?

For floorplans, www.redweek.com is often a good source.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 24, 2009)

As a city resort, most number of beds is the same for both 1 bdr and studio.  King and a sofa bed.  Get a full lockoff for most beds and a little privacy *or *get two studios.  Only a few 1 bdrs have windows in the bedroom; no windows means the doors to the bedroom are French doors with glass.

Two bedrooms only have 1 sofa bed and 2 kings.  I don't believe Presidentials even have a sofa bed.

I have stayed in a studio, a 1 bdr, a 2 bdr and toured a Presidential.  By the way, kitchens area all the same except a few which do have a true stove with oven.  The normal kitchen is dishwasher, microwave (no stove or oven), refrigerator (no ice maker) and sink.  Washer & dryers are free except they are in one laundry room in the building.

Rooms are not big so using blowup mattresses can be a hassle.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Oct 25, 2009)

We stayed there last year. The rooms are small. Request a room with a window,or you might be in an inside room with no view of the street below. The inside rooms have no windows.You would probably be further ahead with 2 -1 bedroom units because you would have a king and a sofa sleeper in each room, rather than 2 kings & 1 sleeper. The "pool" is the size of a large hot tub, so don't plan on relaxing at the pool. The things we liked the best about the resort was that the staff was friendly, it was clean, and the location was great. Harrah's casino is 2 blocks away. You only have to walk 2 blocks up the street to watch the parades if you are there at Mardi Gras time, we walked to both the French Quarter and Bourbon Street. There is no need for a car. If you are driving, they do charge a parking fee. $25 a day, I think. Have fun! New Orleans is a blast.
-Deb


----------



## Timmuscat (Oct 26, 2009)

My wife and I stayed at this resort this Spring, and we had a blast.  Our one bedroom was somewhat small, but we rarely stayed in the room.

N.O. is a great city, but consider leaving the kids at home.  The city is more adult friendly than kid friendly!


----------

